# Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Einsatz



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

Pressemeldung


*Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter im Einsatz​**Bei einem Einsatz in der Nähe der Ostseeinsel Fehmarn haben die Seenotretter der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) gestern, Montag, den 11. Juli 2016, zwei Angler nach Stichen durch einen giftigen Fisch von einem Angelkutter abgeborgen* und im Hafen von Burgstaaken an den Landrettungsdienst übergeben.*

Der Seenotrettungskreuzer VORMANN JANTZEN befand sich gerade mit drei Mann Besatzung auf Überführungsfahrt nach Laboe, als er in den Einsatz gerufen wurde. Zwei Seemeilen (ca. 5,5 Kilometer) östlich der Ansteuerung der Fehmarnsundbrücke waren auf dem Angelkutter „Hai“ zwei Angler durch einen giftigen Fisch verletzt worden.



Nachdem einer der beiden ein Petermännchen gefangen hatte, waren bei dem Versuch, das Tier vom Angelhaken zu lösen, beide Angler von dem Tier gestochen worden. Der Stich des Fisches ruft schwere Schmerzen und Schwellungen hervor. In seltenen Fällen kann er zu Kreislaufkollaps und Herzrhythmusstörungen führen.



Die Seenotretter holten die beiden Schweizer (60 und 15 Jahre alt) sofort von Bord des Angelkutters und brachten sie unter Höchstgeschwindigkeit in den Hafen. In Burgstaaken wurden sie sofort an den Landrettungsdienst übergeben.



Die Informationszentrale gegen Vergiftungen des Universitätsklinikums Bonn empfiehlt Anglern, in jedem Fall Handschuhe zu tragen, um zappelnde Petermännchen von der Angel bzw. aus dem Netz zu nehmen. Bei Vergiftungen durch Petermännchen rät die Informationszentrale, die Stiche bis zum Eintreffen des Arztes mit tolerierbar heißem Wasser zu behandeln (maximal 45 Grad, um Verbrennungen zu vermeiden). 

Das Vorkommen von Petermännchen ist in der Ostsee nicht sehr häufig, kommt aber immer wieder vor. Deutlich häufiger sind die Tiere in der Nordsee anzutreffen.



*abbergen: seemannschaftlich für „in Sicherheit bringen“


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*

Danke an die Jungs und Mädels der Seenotretter..

Hier zeigt sich einmal mehr, warum Angler für die DGzRS spenden sollten, die Seenotretter finanzieren sich rein aus Spenden!!

https://spenden.seenotretter.de/?onlinespenden=true&gclid=CMDJ777e7c0CFdUy0wodTy8F4Q


----------



## capri2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*

Prima! DA wäre jetzt ein Paypal Donation Button ne tolle Sache#6


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*

nochmal in erinnerung rufen:
Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*

DANKE Herbert!


----------



## Mittelhesse (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*

Servus . Mit Handschuhe ist auch keine gute Idee !
Auf den Kanaren werden jeden Tag ganz viele Petermännchen gefangen . Die Profis haben eine Zange um den Fisch zu halten .
Gruß Jörg .


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*

Moin
Welche Presse - Knalltüten haben denn das geschrieben?
2 Seemeilen sind 5,5km#q Respekt...
1 Sm : 1852m, also etwas über 3,7km!


----------



## A-tom-2 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter bei Fehmarn im Eins*



Vibra - Zocker schrieb:


> 2 Seemeilen sind 5,5km#q Respekt...
> 1 Sm : 1852m, also etwas über 3,7km!


Nun, dann werden es vermutlich drei Seemeilen gewesen sein. 
Zwei und Drei kann man schon mal akustisch verwechseln.


----------

